# What Rating Winch Are You Guys Using



## driz (Sep 26, 2016)

My 40 something winch is too rusty to want to deal with since the trailer is getting a restoration. It doesn't say on it but my boat is a 17' Tracker V17 tournament with a 50 Merc. I see most winches on line are 600 lb. Can I get away with one of those or do I have to go to the larger more expensive 1000 lb? I never was too sure if it was drag weight or total but if it's 600 or pull I would think it would do it. I don't plan on standing it on end at some super vertical launch. Ours are pretty tame and I have no issues submerging the tires.


----------



## Ozark River Runner (Sep 26, 2016)

On my old 1644 Alweld with a rivercraft trailer I had to replace my winch twice due to the teeth stripping out. I cannot remember the weight rating but it was enough for the boat. There are times I have to winch mine up on the trailer with the bunks completely out of the water. I'm not sure if it was the weight or cheap quality winch from Bass Pro but when I went to a much larger winch than what my boat weighed, it eliminated the problem. You might be fine if you have a good boat ramp where you would only have to winch the boat a short distance to get it tight.


----------



## RustyGoat (Sep 26, 2016)

It's better to have to much winch than not enough. I just replaced the winch on the trailer for my 14' Polar Kraft with a 1500 lb. Way overkill but hopefully holds up better than the POS that was on my EZ Loader trailer from the factory. This is the one I bought... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0016KABFC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## richg99 (Sep 26, 2016)

My boat isn't at home, so I cannot check. However, after I added the PVC gutter topping for the bunks, she slides up and down very easily.

richg99

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40137&hilit=bunk


----------



## timsmcm (Sep 27, 2016)

richg99 said:


> My boat isn't at home, so I cannot check. However, after I added the PVC gutter topping for the bunks, she slides up and down very easily.
> 
> richg99
> 
> https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40137&hilit=bunk


Where do you get that pvc gutter topping I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 27, 2016)

Lowes... And I imagine Home Depot carries it, too. richg99

P. S. It is actually the Downspout cut in the middle. They sell two sizes. this is the 3 x 4 larger size.


----------



## driz (Sep 27, 2016)

I had forgotten about the plastic thing. That does make a big difference. Mine has 2x6. Do they make a spout big enough to span that or do you have to use one on each side and heat gun the heck out of it to flatten the radius's.?


----------



## richg99 (Sep 27, 2016)

In the original thread, someone found some thicker pvc fence post covers. Don't know if they make that wide enough. 

You could always use vinyl siding. It is about ten inches wide. Cut some tabs, and bend them to secure it on the sides. richg99


----------



## driz (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm glad you mentioned that vinyl siding. I have some brand new 20 year old siding just sitting there under my porch. It never found a use till now. I sure wish it was less prone to breaking though. I have always thought of siding as being pretty fragile compared to vinyl gutter and downspout though. Gotta give it a try though as the price is right. 
Gotta get that new winch though or I ain't going anywhere............ :x I sure did hate tossing that old winch. Guess what it said on the side.........."Made in USA". Sad.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm using 1500 pound winches. Because they were on sale cheaper than the 900 pound winches.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 28, 2016)

If your 20-year-old siding is brittle, I wouldn't bother putting it on. Buy some new stuff. It is cheap enough. richg99 

p.s. double it up if you think it is too thin. I doubt that it is any thinner than the gutter downspout that I used, though.


----------



## driz (Sep 28, 2016)

Good point rich. Thanks. As for the winch size I'll go with the bigger one just in cas
e the teeth are made of candy cane[FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]. 


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

